# small amount of blood found in urine



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, 

I am now around 17 weeks pg and yesterday I had  a midwife appt.  Everything was fine, my blood pressure was down, my weight was normal, a heartbeat and movement could be felt, no sign of proteins or sugars in my urine, however she did mention that there was a small amount of blood coming up in the urine test.  I found this odd as I had not noticed anything apart from my urine being always dark.
As I had piles ( TMI- sorry!)  she concluded that there was some contamination in the sample, however I have thought about it more today and am increasingly concerned as I have not noticed any bleeding from that area either.  

She said the dark urine was due to hydration problems, however I drink more than 10 glasses of water per day and so not sure how I can hydrate myself any more. I am therefore a bit concerned that I have more of a problem than she thinks, however I am not sure what to do about it.  Can I call the midwife directly and discuss it with her in more detail, or should I go to my GP with another sample for testing for anything else?

Advice would be very much appreciated; as usual , I will always find something to worry about in this pregnancy!

roze xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think you would be better going to your gp, as they can assess you more thoroughly.

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks, Emily, I will make an appointment asap.

Roze


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I went to the emergency doc on Sunday as wee was the colour of Lucozade on Sat night.
Confirmed as a mild UTI after all which seemed to be improving; apparently quite common in pregnancy and nothing to worry about provided it clears up,but it would I think have been good if the midwife had suggested this as a possibility at the time!

Thanks for your advice, it was much appreciated.


roze xx


----------

